# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Bmi 16, kettlebell workout

## Jochen De Saedeleer

Hallo,

Ik heb al sinds klein af, te maken gehad met ondergewicht.
Ik heb een bmi van 16, ben 24 jaar, mannelijk, 177 cm, 50 km.
Voor zover ik weet heb ik geen echte gezondheidsproblemen, alleen is er wel vastgesteld dat ik veel melkzuur afbreek, wat het er niet makkelijker op maakt om spieren bij te kweken. Een oplossing zou zijn om te gaan duursporten maar door dit te doen op een bmi van 16 en nog meer 'vet' te verliezen, dacht ik dat dit geen goed idee zou zijn.. . Vroeger wou ik meer aankomen voor het sociale gebeuren( meer meisjes die me zagen staan, meer mensen die me zagen als persoon en niet als een mager iemand), maar door het ouder worden en wijzer,wil ik meer aankomen voor mijn gezondheid. Nu zoek ik ook een weg om op een gezonde manier bij te komen.
Ik lees veel dat mensen shake's,supplementen,... Nemen om spieren/massa bij te komen, maar dan lees je ook dat dit niet gezond is.. Nu probeer ik een 8x per dag te eten. Meestal 2 bananen,boterhammen met kip/kaas/tonijn,melk, avondeten(aardappelen,vlees,groenten), yoghurt, maar is er een indicatie wanneer je lichaam dit echt teveel in 1 keer vindt? Ik kan zonder honger blijven eten, maar twijfel er dan ook aan of dit goed kan zijn. Ik merk ook dat ik regelmatig diarree heb, maar dat had ik vroeger ook. Bloedtesten zijn gebeurd en leverde niets op. Nu zat ik te denken aan stress, onregelmatig eten, te weinig slaap,... Maar doordat ik al sinds kleins af aan dit heb, denk ik niet dat stess de oorzaak kan zijn.., ik denk vooral genetisch bepaald ofzo. Onregelmatig eten deed ik vroeger wel enorm..
Slaap heb ik meestal tussen 8 en10u dus dat zit wel goed. Ook slaap ik altijd goed door en voel ik mij uitgerust.
Nu ben ik begonnen met kettlebells, en ben ik wel al verschoten van de resultaten.. Ik doe meestal 3 dagen van 20 mins van intensieve compound oefeningen voor het hele lichaam, maar heb op die 2 weken al veel minder moeite met de oefeningen.. 1ste keren ging men hart enorm snel en men ademhaling en moest ik echt ff bekomen, terwijl dit op korte tijd nu al soepel gaat :/. Ik gebruik 1 kettlebell van 12 kg en probeer zo weinig moglijk cardio te doen. Nu heb ik wel gezien dat ik 49kg weeg en dus een kg ben vermagerd.. Ik eet meer en train wel. Hebben jullie soms goeie tips voor mij hoe ik iets moet opbouwen of welke supplementen veilig en goed kunnen zijn(geen chemische brol) etc?

Grtz,

Jochen

----------


## christel1

Heb je die diarree al eens laten onderzoeken door middel van een coloscopie ? Jij vindt dat normaal, ik vind het helemaal niet normaal dat een jongen van 24 diarree heeft zonder reden. Je kan coelakie hebben waardoor je darmen minder voedingsstoffen opnemen dan een normaal persoon want 50 kg ? Das echt veel te mager voor jou grootte en leeftijd. Wat zijn eigenlijk kettlebells ? 
Volgens mij zit je met een probleem in je maag of de darmen waardoor je lichaam niet de nodige voedingsstoffen kan opnemen, ofwel eet je veel te weinig en train je te veel. Een sixpack is mooi maar mag niet ten koste gaan van je gezondheid. En luister ook naar je hart, te veel is te veel en dan moet je stoppen. En laat je niks aanpraten van voedingssupplementen maar praat er over met je huisarts en laat de nodige bloedonderzoeken doen en vraag ook een doorverwijzing naar de cardioloog als je intensief sport. Beter 1 onderzoekje meer dan 1 te weinig.

----------


## Adike

Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken hoe we je probleem op kunnen lossen. Ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hlpverlener.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Jochen, ik was vroeger ook altijd te mager. Niet zo mager als jij, mijn BMI lag tussen de 17 en (soms) 18. En dat bij een lengte van 1.97 meter, ongelooflijk veel eten, geen sport behalve het dagelijkse fietsritje van 4,5 km heen en 4,5 km terug naar de universiteit. Ik had ook regelmatig last van diarree, vooral aan het einde van de middag en in de avond. Soms geen diarree maar slijmerige ontlasting.

Bij mij bleek stress toch de hoofdoorzaak te zijn. Ik herkende dat niet omdat er geen stress _was_, maar ik mijn eigen stress creëerde. Ik maakte mij nodeloos zorgen om alles, waardoor ik continu onder stress stond. Maar doordat dit mijn natuurlijke houding was, herkende ik het niet als zodanig. Voor mij was het immers nooit anders geweest, ik had geen vergelijk.

In de loop der jaren heb ik een meer ontspannen houding ontwikkeld. Minder zorgen maken, meer "we zien wel", "laissez faire", en "het is goed zoals het is". Dat heeft mijn stressniveau teruggebracht.

Ook ben ik heel geleidelijk gaan duursporten. Niet omdat ik sporten als doel had, maar omdat ik toevallig een sport vond die ik zo leuk vond dat ik het als vanzelf steeds vaker ging doen, en steeds intensiever. Vanuit mezelf, vanuit plezier, niet vanuit een plicht of een doel.

Ik eet nog steeds dezelfde waanzinnige hoeveelheden als vroeger. Maar ook dat doe ik alleen omdat ik het lekker vind, en alleen voor zover en zolang ik honger heb. Mijn lichaam geeft wel aan hoeveel ik nodig heb en wanneer ik moet stoppen.

Als ik nu naar mezelf kijk ben ik in topconditie, heb ik een prachtige BMI van 21,4, leef ik behoorlijk ontspannen, en heb ik nog maar af en toe last van de diarree van vroeger.



Waarom schrijf ik dit allemaal? Omdat ik veel van mijn vroegere zelf in jou herken. Dus misschien (hopelijk) herken je iets in mijn levensverhaal. Misschien kun ook jij proberen meer "los te laten", "laissez faire", "ik ben goed zoals ik ben", "liever een paar goede vrienden dan zoveel mogelijk vrienden", "we zien wel wat er gebeurt en hoe het gaat", "het kan niet mislopen want als het anders loopt dan ik denk is dat eigenlijk alleen maar interessant", enzovoort.

Ik vermoed dat jij, net als ik, kunt verbeteren. 

Succes!



*Laatste zin is weggehaald. Als je een BMI van 16 hebt, moet je er wat aan gaan doen, dat is namelijk een gevaarlijk getal.*

----------


## Pol fore

Hoi Jochen

Ik had vroeger ook last van ondergewicht. Ik woog 68 kg voor 1.94 meter. SUPER mager. Ook diarree was een boosdoener waardoor ik maar niet kon aankomen. Ik dronk liters melk per dag, at 2 broden per dag en viel nog af. Dit omdat ik diarree had. Dokters zijde ook dat het stress was maar ik kwam via een website erachter dat ik intolerant was voor melk en gluten!

Deze vervangen met glutenvrije granen zoals havermout, rijst en mais producten en gen melk meer drinken zorgde ervoor dat ik op 1 jaar eengoede 20 kg bij ben gekomen. Ik deed 2 maal per wek fitness maar slechts 30 minuutjes. 

Zo zie je maar dat het niet altijd in je hoofd zit...Pas wel op met die shakes, ze bevaten veel melk en kunnen voor diarree zorgen.

Groeten,
Pol

----------


## Shad88

Geachte Adoke, waar woont? Ik ben 26 jr., lengte 1,59. Gewicht 42.

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben Mirthe, sambal is toch wel heer pittig hoor!!!

----------


## Adike

> Geachte Adoke, waar woont? Ik ben 26 jr., lengte 1,59. Gewicht 42.


Hallo,

Tot mijn schande krijg ik nu pas bericht dat je geprobeerd hebt mij te bereiken. Ik woon in Breezand en als je me bereiken wil kan dat ook via [email protected] of 0633309552. Het is niet mijn gewoonte om mijn gegevens door te geven, maar in dit geval vind ik dat wel verantwoord. Want als je niets doet gaat je gewicht echt niet omhoog. Ik ben eetstoornisdeskundige en aangesloten bij de Akandemie voor eetstoornissen en ik ben ervaringsdeskundige met jaren praktijkervaring.

----------

